# Sinbads getting closer



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Here's a shot of Monarch Models owner Scott McKillop with the finished box for Sinbad. He really understands our desire for these kits and is working hard to get them in our hands.








Rob 
Monster Model Review


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome box art. I'm gonna enjoy building this one. Moebius and Monarch have gotten my styrene figure kit juices flowing again after 40 years.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree John ! That Box Art is Absolutely Awesome:thumbsup:...
Looks like they can't be that far off...COOOOL!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I met him at Wonderfest and saw a build up. There were some other neat things on the table as well. I am sure Scott is doing as good as he can considering what it takes to start up a company with most of the work being done overseas and a day job at the same time. I am just happy he is making us born again monster modelers happy.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I love that box art and the kit looks great. Thank you, Scott for all the effort you put in to bring us this kit. Well worth the wait.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Aurora Spartacus and Gladiator are interesting...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting that update Rob. :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

wow! I look forward to release very.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I know that this kit will be as great as his first one!

Thanks for posting the update!

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

djnick66 said:


> The Aurora Spartacus and Gladiator are interesting...


I quized him about those at WF, he said they were only on display so folks could compare the sinbad box art to the aurora kits. I was hoping he would do the gladiators, but he said no. I hope sometime in the future someone reissues those, or comes up with new similar kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well that just sucks... kinda deceptive IMHO... I bet those figures would have sold much better than the waste of time James Bond and Odd Jobb that PL did... I still have them in my shop!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

otto said:


> I quized him about those at WF, he said they were only on display so folks could compare the sinbad box art to the aurora kits. I was hoping he would do the gladiators, but he said no. I hope sometime in the future someone reissues those, or comes up with new similar kits.


thats just downright weird. 
normally i defend s.m. whenever anyone gripes about the delays, but here i have to say that the decision to display those gladiator boxes was a very bad idea. there shouldn't be a need to explain to folks that these were "just for comparison"... you never display any product or product art for anything that you dont actually intend to produce. 
i understand what he was trying to do, but as it stands he was unintentionally deceptive.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I see Gorgo!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Fly is interesting....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> The Fly is interesting....


That's what SHE said...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looking forward to getting my hands on Sinbad and the others!


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> The Aurora Spartacus and Gladiator are interesting...


I have those kits 2 of each one set mib and one set built up but would love a repop especially a captin kidd or blackbeard the pirate . but defintely looking forward to whatever monarch puts out ! 

Robert


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Oooooohhhhhh!
Fantastic box art! Gorgeous built-ups. Tantalizing photos. 
Gorgo will be fun to build.
And are those pics of a Fly prototype my old eyes see?
Thanks for the up-date.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

A Fly prototype? I don't see one. I think that kit's a long way from production.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Fly is the one I'm most waiting for!! I don't care if it takes a decade- I want that one for sure!!!

Chris.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I have a X-Plus 12" Kali waiting to do battle with him!
I also want Gorgo!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I need a scale diving bell to go with the Gorgo for the underwater attack scene.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Use the diving bell from the Seaview kit (or in the Mini Flying Sub kit)


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Todd P
Click on the third photo. Underneath the box are two (what appear to be photos) of a built-up kit. But now that you mention it, if there were an actual built-up we'd have probably seen it on here. Maybe Scott photoshoped these, or they're drawings. 
Looks to be a cool widebox style kit in the making.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Ah! I see what you mean. I've noticed those photos before but just assumed it was a photo of a Lunar Models kit. However, now I've done a little checking and see that the Lunar kit has a tie on the character. I didn't think there was a Fly prototype yet but will ask.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

The Fly kit in the photo is a model Scott did back in the Stratten-Holland days. The kit was done I believe to use as reference for the Aurora inspired instructions that came with the Aurora styled boxes SH put out. Glad to see one of the SH designs making it to styrene.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Scott couldn't get to the photo, but he said it was a mock-up done by Gary Makatura for his Stratten-Holland instructions. I know that Scott doesn't generally paint his kits, he enjoys the colors from the factory.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Did anyone else get the postcard from Monarch announcing Sinbad?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I did.


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Me to!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Mine came in yesterday (12-8-09).
Rob


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I got a rock.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Mine arrived yesterday/Monday as well! I sent Scott an email thanks for the card.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Chuck said:


> Did anyone else get the postcard from Monarch announcing Sinbad?


Yes I did.


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Got mine!


----------



## billy b (May 29, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, way [email protected]@l!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Got mine yesterday too! Very cool! 
Can't wait for the kit!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Got mine back in September...








Cool Huh?
Mcdee


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Looking forward to getting my hands on Sinbad and the others!


Just be careful *where you** put *those hands! Sinbad's carrying a rather nasty looking sword...

hal9001-


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Got mine yesterday, it was a plesant surprise! Sinbad must be getting close


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Hmmmm... I got another postcard today. If anyone who hasn't gotten one wants it post here - first one gets it.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Chuck said:


> Hmmmm... I got another postcard today. If anyone who hasn't gotten one wants it post here - first one gets it.


I would be interested... - Denis


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

hal9001 said:


> Just be careful *where you** put *those hands! Sinbad's carrying a rather nasty looking sword...
> 
> hal9001-



It does look a bit sharp.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Is anybody else having trouble logging onto Monarch's site? I've been trying to log on for the last couple days to thank Scott for the first look postcard with no success...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> Is anybody else having trouble logging onto Monarch's site? I've been trying to log on for the last couple days to thank Scott for the first look postcard with no success...


Try this Link...it works for me...
http://monarchmodels.net/
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

That's the link I use...no happiness there...


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

I can't wait for this kit, got my bubo all done and he already found treasure!!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

wake me up when it comes out.....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------

